# OBX



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Just got home from my first trip to OBX. Stayed on the Sound in Kill Devil Hills. Caught Blue Crab in the Sound and then hit Avalon Pier. This was my first experience fishing salt water and we had a blast! Ended up catching around 20 Mullet and just as many ugly Skates. I will definitely go back some day for an offshore trip. Real nice people down there.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be down there the week of the 5th, probably be my 40th trip down there. Can't be beat


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Keep in mind that the restaurants are 50% capacity due to COVID restrictions. We had to really search for places to eat when we didn’t cook meals. Captain George’s, The Dunes and Jolly Rodgers were good.
Didn’t need to wear masks in places, beaches and piers were very relaxed.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

This will be our 3rd year doing OBX, I love it down there. We did Kill Devil hills the last two years and have done the crab fishing and pier i fish off the beach daily too, we are further south this year hopfully fishing is a little better


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Funny - I was there a few weeks ago in Kill Devil Hills. Just surf fished and probably lost count on those skates. Had a blast though.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

K gonefishin said:


> This will be our 3rd year doing OBX, I love it down there. We did Kill Devil hills the last two years and have done the crab fishing and pier i fish off the beach daily too, we are further south this year hopfully fishing is a little better


We stay alot in Salvo. The pier in Avon seems to be better than the pier in Rodanthe...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

We always stay in Buxton


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Our place for this year is here


----------



## devildog49 (Sep 7, 2004)

I've always stayed in Rodanthe, Waves, or Salvo - less crowded and always surf fished. Make sure to stop in at Hatteras Jack for info and supplies.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Going to OBX in Mid September staying on the beach in the Corolla area. Last year went in June and stayed in Kill Devil Hills area, tried surf fishing but did not do very good, the surf was pretty rough all week. Any tips on surf fishing the OBX, any recommendations on a in-shore charter guide


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to fish off the catwalk on the south side of the bridge over
Oregon Inlet, just south of Nags Head. It's a walk-way under the bridge to
fish from. Parking lot on the south side of the bridge. Fish being caught constantly.
Way better than surf fishing. Never saw it too crowded. I've seen amassing things
go on there.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> I used to fish off the catwalk on the south side of the bridge over
> Oregon Inlet, just south of Nags Head. It's a walk-way under the bridge to
> fish from. Parking lot on the south side of the bridge. Fish being caught constantly.
> Way better than surf fishing. Never saw it too crowded. I've seen amassing things
> go on there.


Little Bridge? I fished that for a short time before rain hit. No bites but saw a few crabs float by and something swim upstream near the surface. It was dark and I couldn’t see what it was.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Uglystix said:


> Little Bridge? I fished that for a short time before rain hit. No bites but saw a few crabs float by and something swim upstream near the surface. It was dark and I couldn’t see what it was.


No, It's a big bridge, a couple miles long.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

REEL GRIP said:


> No, It's a big bridge, a couple miles long.


Gotcha. I heard that’s a good place but has a scary current.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That current brings the fish. A lot of the guided boats leave the marina
at Oregon Inlet and head straight to that bridge. The bite really pics up
that hour or so of slack tide. Your right about the current. We were drop shottin
with 1 1/2 oz weight and a pin-fish catchin 28-30 in. Speckled Trout. Never seen
any that big. Hookin them is the easy part....Landing is a different story


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

Uglystix said:


> Just got home from my first trip to OBX. Stayed on the Sound in Kill Devil Hills. Caught Blue Crab in the Sound and then hit Avalon Pier. This was my first experience fishing salt water and we had a blast! Ended up catching around 20 Mullet and just as many ugly Skates. I will definitely go back some day for an offshore trip. Real nice people down there.


I stay in Hatteras village where the road ends at the ferry dock. No crowds, less traffic. I'll be down in October. I four wheel it on to the beach and head for Hatteras inlet where there's always fish (bluefish, Spanish mackerel, jacks, redfish). Also, we'll jump on the ferry and onto the beaches at Ocracoke. Cold beer and peel and eat shrimp at "Howards" is a regular occurrence. Nothing wrong with Nags Head, Kill Devil Hills, Duck, Corrolla, etc. just way, way, too busy for me. Good luck.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We stayed in salvo 2 of our 1st 8 yrs down there . It was wonderful! Less people,not alot of shops/stores. And good fishing... but the majority of our group prefers to stay closer to the stores and tourists stuff. 
Theres alot to offer from the inlet all the way to the ferry,surf and sound side. 
We usually stay up near Corolla now. The surf fishing isnt to bad up there,but the sound is more of a fresh water fishery bye that point. But I make the drive south occasionly to fish why we stay still.


----------

